# أخسري وزن بالمشد الحراري



## لؤلؤ أسود (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم وفرت دفعة جديدة 








الاستخدام :
يعتمد الاستخدام عليك يعني ممكن تبداي من 10 الى 20 دقيقة 
ثم تزيدي الى 3 او 4 ساعات فقط ...
يحتوي على 4 (سحاب او سوسته او اي كان اللفظ المناسب )
ولما تستخدميه تحسين بحرارة ..بس حرارة محمولة
وممكن تلبسيه وتمارسي الانشطة العادية اللي تقومين بها ...
المقاسات :
المشد يحتوي على جميع هذه المقاسات حيث ان المشد يحتوي على 4 سحاب (تبدأي باستخدام السحاب المناسب لك ثم يقل وزنك وتستخدمين السحاب الأخر لحد ماتوصلين الى النتيجة المطلوبة )
السحاب الاول
1st zip 82-98cms
السحاب الثاني
2nd zip 73-87cms
السحاب الثالث
3rd zip 64-76cms 
السحاب الرابع 
4th zip 56-65cms
اتبعي الاسهم لمعرفة كيف يكون الشكل بعد الاستخدام





الغسل :
يغسل على اليد ...
الى الامانه لما غسلت اللي عندي الكلام اللي جنب يتقشر بس نهائيا المنتج ماتأثر 



اللون : فقط لون أسود
الكمية محدودة
الدفع تحويل حساب
الشحن عن طريق الما اكسبرس توصيل الى باب بيتك ب 30 - 35 ريال حسب المنطقة ( فلوس الشحن تسلم لشركة الشحن عند استلام الكرتون منهم ) او عن طريق ارمكيس فقط ...
ايميلي للتواصل
[email protected]


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أخسري وزن بالمشد الحراري*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## جنان الخلد (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أخسري وزن بالمشد الحراري*


----------



## فاصل إعلاني (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أخسري وزن بالمشد الحراري*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أخسري وزن بالمشد الحراري*

شكرا للمرور


----------

